
Zuck denies Facebook News Feed bubble impacted the election - em3rgent0rdr
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/10/zuck-denies-facebook-news-feed-bubble-impacted-the-election/
======
ern
_“People are smart and they understand what’s important to them,” noted
Zuckerberg._

Huge amounts of money are sunk into political advertising and propaganda, and
have been for ages. Facebook is a great platform to spread those views. To
dismiss this by saying "people are smart" is either disingenuous or betrays a
lack of understanding of how the world works.

